# cruze won't start after sitting for 2 or more days.



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Unable to give part location, however......the relay that shuts the power off after ten minutes (with exception the various memories) is supposed to re-energize the moment a change in electrical load is sensed.
This means, it re-energizes when you hit the remote, open a door, open the trunk on a unlocked car (such as you leave it in the garage for days without locking it)

Your description is that of this relay not re-energizing as designed.
Although solid state, there is still a electrical trigger mechanism involved.

You probably should describe this to the mechanic that will be assigned using my breakdown suggestion.
I think the translation from service writer to mechanic is getting muddied up along the way.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Lane Strausbaugh (Nov 1, 2020)

I know this thread is very old and i’m sorry i couldn’t have answered you question 8 years ago. My advice to anyone having this issue it to replace your negative battery cable. Some cruzes had defective connections where the negative terminal and cable connect and would come loose. If you don’t want to spend the money all you need to do is wiggle the negative battery cable a little and try to start your car. If it doesn’t work try, try again


----------



## Codylong54 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello, I have a 2014 cruze 1.8l I bought 2 yrs ago, recently I went out to start the car. Turned the key, and it cranked and cranked and cranked and finally started. However it was sputtering really bad like it was misfiring until I gave it a little throttle and it cleared up. 
The next day I started it in the morning and it did it again but this time I shut it off in the middle of cranking and it continued to crank for a few seconds. With no lights on the dash or nothing. Figured I'd see what everyone has to say before I take it somewhere. It always runs fine after I start driving. Seems to only do it in the morning after it sits 
Thanks, Cody


----------

